# Steven Gerrard!



## Welledha (Apr 13, 2016)

Hardcore Liverpool Fan :vs_peek:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Welledha (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank You!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is a great drawing.


----------



## paigeeeburnett (Aug 14, 2016)

This is amazing. My mind is blown by the quality of your work. Im very impressed!!


----------



## Welledha (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks You !


----------

